# Help with Guppies



## ziyadi (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm new to owning guppies, I recentley bought a male and a female (most likely pregnant) she was in a tank with a bunch of other male and female guppies. The male guppy died some time in the night, only the female is left. I was wondering guppies need a heater in order to survive? I was keeping them quarintienred in a 1 gallon icecream bucket later to add them with my goldfish.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Is your room warm? My endlers did ok without a heater until winter, then they got ich.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Im not positive but you should not realy put the goldfish with guppys.


----------



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

goldfish are filthy fish they produce alot of waste and intern alot of ammonia (sp) it is not reccomended to put other fish with goldfish because of that. Also, goldfish don't tollerate warm water very well, they perfer 60-68F, and tropical fish like 72-80 (thats a big generalization, check up on each fish you own and want.) guppies need a good filter, a heater, and decent water. An ice cream bucket probably has alot of chemical contamination also, I'd recommend buying a small 5 gallon fishtank for quarantining fish.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't use heaters in my Guppy tanks. IN the winter, they sometimes drop to 66 degrees and they do just fine as long as you keep doing regular water changes. The other thing, DO NOT put ypur Guppies in with Goldfish for the reasons stated in the previous posts.

Tony


----------



## nathanaus (Apr 17, 2006)

I only use a heater in winter.I would never put guppys in with goldfish because thay are much bigger than a guppy and the guppys will get picked on.


----------



## donnag (Apr 21, 2006)

i never use a heater with my guppies i keep them in the living room where the heater is as long as you keep the room good and warm they'll be ok but if you plan on going away and cant keep the heat on then it might be wise to get a aquarium heater for back up hope this info helped


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

i dont use a heater or air filter or anything for mine and my are living nice and good and give birth almost once a month which means alot of feeders for my O and Johanni Cichlid


----------

